# For those who take their kids to McDonalds...



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

I know not everybody here let's their kids have McDonalds, but I have a question for those who do. We eat McD's occasionally, usually just when travelling but every now and again....just because.

Today I took dd in for lunch as we were running errands. We sat down, I opened her super fabulous toy







, and we ate. She alternated between playing with her toy and eating. In comes a mom and her little boy. Now, I have no idea what their day had been like before they got there, have no idea what she might have told this child before coming in, and so on. They sat down, she wouldn't let him have the toy until he had eaten, and he proceeded to throw a ballistic fit. Now, having been part of tantrums in public before, I do have some symathy. But, I guess I don't get it. This is certainly not the first time I have seen this. And, to me, seems like an easily prevented problem.

So, my question is, do you make your child eat their food before giving them the toy? Why do you do this?


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine aren't here yet, but my SIL did this when my niece was 3-ish and we were on a road trip. Now, that must've "just been the way it worked" for her, because she didn't flip out or tantrum over it, and I think the idea was that then she wouldn't piddle-putz around toy-fry-toy-fry-toy-nugget when FIL was already tapping his foot to get back on the road?

If it were something that was going to cause *more* heartache and possibly cost more time when you're pressed (like a tantrum) then, yeah, I totally understand your point.


----------



## RoadBuddy (May 19, 2005)

I don't go to McDs, but I always bring a toy into restaurants to keep my son entertained. It's always small and non-obtrusive, quiet, like a car or animal figure. I also have a few books. So I would give him the McD toy at the beginning.

Maybe the kid plays with the toys too loudly or throws them? Gets distracted and won't eat? Is likely to throw a fit if it's the "wrong" version of a toy? There could be a reason, but it does seem odd at first.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

no, I hand over their happy meal with all the contents. They eat and open their toy at the same time. If we sit in the play area, I usually don't even make them finish their food before hopping off to go down the slide. They can come and go as they please. I know other moms are strict about having them eat, then play. My mom used to hide our french fries from us until we ate our burger. I can't recall if she did the same with our toys, but I sure remember having to wait for the dang fries!

We don't go to mcdonalds very often, though, b/c no one besides DH and my youngest two boys even like the food. So, when we do go it's usually more for the playing in the playplace aspect which is probably why I don't care if they have a bite and run off.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I just hand each kid their bag. They're usually equally excited about the food and the toy so I have no problem letting them play and eat at the same time.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been known to hold back the toy until after eating. I've had toys dipped in ketchup and then used as a comb... But DD doesn't throw a fit about it.

Our most recent toy was a sweet little American Girls book with paper dolls. That definitely didn't get opened until we were home.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

DD is only 6 months old, so I haven't had this issue with her. I'm sure she will at some point have MD's. I'm a fast food person, especially when we're out and about, so it'll happen at some point.

Anyway, this was my mom's rule when I was a kid. I could have the toy after I ate my meal. I never thought twice about it and happily ate my meal and even more happily got my toy after eating. I don't know what her reasoning was, but I don't remember throwing a fit about it. I just knew that's how it went.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't give DS the toy until we are done eating, mainly because he would get really excited about the toy and not eat anything. But, we don't go often and he's still young enough to where he doesn't realize that there is a toy in the bag.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

A little different, but at Chic-fil-a I won't let my DD go play in the play area until she's finished eating her chicken and fruit. I guess that's the same sort of idea.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mal85* 
Anyway, this was my mom's rule when I was a kid. I could have the toy after I ate my meal. I never thought twice about it and happily ate my meal and even more happily got my toy after eating. I don't know what her reasoning was, but I don't remember throwing a fit about it. I just knew that's how it went.

This was my mom's rule too when I was young. I'm pretty sure had we thrown a fit we wouldn't have received the toy at all, and there wouldn't be any trips to McDonalds for a long time.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

No. That's just silly. Also, I have friends who don't let their kids play in the play land until they've eaten. I consider the play to be healthier than the food, so I let mine play away.


----------



## mamassong (Jan 28, 2009)

I take my kids to McDonald's. I always open the toy for them as soon as I open their food, and the first time I did it, I actually felt like I was breaking some kind of parenting rule. I've always seen: "You can have your toy when you finish ALL of your food", maybe its just a straight-up bribe to get their kids to eat. (?) Just a thought.
No offense to people who wait to give the toy, but thats a feeling I got from some moms I've seen there.

I can understand wanting to wait if you're in a hurry to get back on the road, etc.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It just depends. If the kids are already distracted and acting up then I make them wait till they are done eating. If they are being very focused and eating then I let them have it then.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I ask that the kids not play with the toy until they have made a significant dent in their food because: 1) it inevitabily gets covered in condiment goo, 2) it is distracting from the food, which gets cold and gross quickly, and 3) we aren't there for the "free" toy, we are there to eat. I am not a total hard-ass about it, but it is my standing expectation and the kids understand that.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I think it falls into the category of she's the mom and that's the way she's chosen to do it, so we have no place to pass any judgment (not that I think you were). Having no idea what her prior experiences have been at McDonald's, it's impossible to know the reason.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

We don't 'save' toys for after eating. I understand why some parents do that, but we don't.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

I wouldn't make my ds eat a McDonalds meal. Usually when we go to McDonalds is because we're running errands and don't have the time to get home; I figure if he's really hungry he'll eat something. Now, if he got a toy in a restaurant, I _might_ ask him to eat before playing.


----------



## graymom (Jun 27, 2005)

My kids are all too old for happy meals now but, when we did get them one.
They got the toy with the meal. Opened the toy and set the toy down and ate their meal. If one got too distracted by his/her toy i would hold it until
said child finished their meal. That rarely happened though.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

I just give them the whole bag .
It's a major deal to them to get a Happy Meal, well the 'idea' of it is anyway, as we rarely ever go. Where we are it's a lot of money for what you get (McDonald's 'food') , so we really have to think of our other options for the money involved. Happy Meals run close to $6 with tax, so times that by three, plus a $6 (or more!!) salad for me and a meal for DH, and we could buy groceries for a few days, or take the kids downtown to the blues bar and feast on ribs all afternoon plus hear great music..... In other words, my kids really only get them if we have gift certificates or someone else is buying.

So in the very rare occurance that they actually get a Happy Meal I just say go for it, enjoy, and not place any rules or restrictions on it.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I have recently started suggesting a milkshake in lieu of a kids meal (aka toy) on the rare occasions we go out for fast food. The toys are such garbage. But, I admit to keeping the toys in the bag (not letting the kids see them) until they have eaten some of their meal.


----------



## Beckamomof4 (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
No. That's just silly. Also, I have friends who don't let their kids play in the play land until they've eaten. I consider the play to be healthier than the food, so I let mine play away.

This! When we go, they might eat 1/2 their food, but they expend more then 1/;2 the calories! They can have the toy right away...but I don't like them taking it into the play land


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *childsplay* 
I just give them the whole bag .
It's a major deal to them to get a Happy Meal, well the 'idea' of it is anyway, as we rarely ever go. Where we are it's a lot of money for what you get (McDonald's 'food') , so we really have to think of our other options for the money involved. *Happy Meals run close to $6 with tax*, so times that by three, plus a $6 (or more!!) salad for me and a meal for DH, and we could buy groceries for a few days, or take the kids downtown to the blues bar and feast on ribs all afternoon plus hear great music..... In other words, my kids really only get them if we have gift certificates or someone else is buying.

So in the very rare occurance that they actually get a Happy Meal I just say go for it, enjoy, and not place any rules or restrictions on it.

Bolding mine

Wowza. $6 for a Happy Meal? That is pricey! I think ours run around $2.99-3.50.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

DD has to start eating before she gets the toy. Normally she'll eat some, then get bored, we'll give her the toy which she plays with for awhile, then we direct her back to eating.

If we gave her the toy first she wouldn't eat anything. We normally only get fast food when we're starving and about to eat each other. And she has trouble remembering that she's hungry is there's any kind of distraction. So she has to eat a bit. Once that starts to hit her system she's happy to keep eating.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, usually the idea of a fast food place for me is for the eating to get done, well, fast. With three kids, if they're all playing with their toys, there's very little eating getting done - there's more fighting (over who got what toy or who made someone else's toy fall in the ranch dressing or the cars getting driven off the table so they have to be retreived, etc) and less eating. If they were satisfied to toss what wasn't eaten in the time we have, I wouldn't care. But usually, it ends up meaning meltdowns and cried of how they're starving when I try to end the meal. So, if we're eating at the fast food place, they generally don't get the toys until they are done or nearing done with their meals. If we grab on the way home, they get the toys on the ride home to distract them from the food I won't let them eat in the car.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
Bolding mine

Wowza. $6 for a Happy Meal? That is pricey! I think ours run around $2.99-3.50.

Same here. I can get a burger, fries, small pop cheaper than buying the happy meal so that is what I usually do.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

My kids always eat their food before getting the toy. They are not allowed it otherwise they don't eat their food. They do not throw fits over not getting the toy either though. Also, they don't usually get a happy meal unless we're travelling & the toy is for in the car. If we go just because they share regular meals so no toy.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

we have the toys 'watch' us eat.. my DD is 3.5 and does really well with thsi, we get the food out, then sometimes the toy waits in the box and sometimes it gets out to watch .. she has never once thrown a fit about it.. she use to ask to play with it first and i told her she had to eat first, no big deal.. i don't make her finish her food or anything, just eat til she is done.. if i think that she is not eating because she wants to say she is done so she can play, i will let her play for a few mins then go back to eating.. we're flexible really, but the general policy is toy comes after food..


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

What's that country song that played a year or so ago? The one that had the quote ... "Riding down the road, just my boy and me, happy meal in his booster seat, knowing that he coudn't have his toy till the nuggets were gone" -









I could care less if ds eats his McDonalds happy meal. The best part of that meal is the apples, and heck, those are even peeled. As far as I'm concerned he can play and eat something later at home if he gets hungry. Of course, for some odd reason ds thinks McDonalds nuggets are like golden treasure and eats them faster than any other food I've ever seen.









So he gets the whole bag, I don't care if he eats any of it or not. But I really don't care what other people do - and to answer the OP, yep, I think it's pretty common to see parents require their kids to eat before getting the toy.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

We always hold the toy until the kids are done eating. Not, mind you, until they have eaten every single bite of food or anything like that, but until they are ready to throw away anything that remains. The toy is not a bribe to keep them eating. When we've let them have the toys earlier it ends up taking FOREVER to eat, and also the kids don't pay enough attention to where their ketchup is in relationship to their toy. It's been our policy for awhile that we eat and then play. If I let them play while eating, I would inevitably end up cleaning things up while DS screeched "I'm still EATING!" even though he was obviously playing, not eating. Same with the playgrounds in fast food places. Eat all you're going to eat first, then go play. Otherwise, the remaining food would be a stalling technique to keep us in the restaurant for endless amounts of time.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

My dd would also eat, and play with the toy at the same time. But, maybe if I had a child who only wanted the toy, and not the lunch, I might.... but, I doubt, I'd do that. It's not a hill I want to die on. Eat or don't eat.. I don't really mind. It just means more fries for me!

What I WILL do, is "no seconds on drinks, til you eat some of the food".


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I have a rule that we eat first, then play and when we go to the car, they get their toy. I think I've only bent on the rule once. The reason I do this is that my son is highly distractible. If he even sees the toy, he's not eating. So, I empty the bags of their food and then place the bag by me so has not to tempt him.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
No. That's just silly. Also, I have friends who don't let their kids play in the play land until they've eaten. I consider the play to be healthier than the food, so I let mine play away.









I like your point of view!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I let my kids have the meal and the toy all at the same time. I do see tons of parents around me withholding the toy until the kids are done and I feel super bad about that. Especially when the kids are sitting right next to mine and can clearly see that my kids are eating and playing. But withholding the toy would be really out of character from how I usually do things. It seems like I'd be giving them a reward (the toy) for eating their Chicken McNuggets and fries, which isn't really something worthy of being rewarded with a toy IMO... I don't know. That seems like giving them a toy for doing a great job eating their ice cream or something, which would be weird. I mean obviously what works for other families is just great and totally up to them, but here I give them the whole package at once.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I give my DS the meal and toy at the same time, but he'll sit and eat while playing with his toy, so I've never had a reason to do otherwise. If my kid would get distracted by the toy and not eat anything, I might do it differently.

ETA: Regarding the healthiness of McDonald's happy meals, DS gets a cheese sandwich, apples, and milk. Maybe not the absolute healthiest thing ever (since the cheese is processed and the bun is made with white flour), but certainly not worthless calories either, IMO.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't care if they play with their toys and eat at the same time, have the toy first, whatever...

but they have to finish eating before they go into the playland. I figure they're playing and touching who-knows-what, I at least wanna know that their hands were clean(ish!) when they were eating with them!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm kinda wishing I had a Cheeseburger now.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I'm kinda wishing I had a Cheeseburger now.











really? from McDonald's even? you must not be very krunchy!


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I never buy kid's meals b/c I hate the junky toys.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
No. That's just silly. Also, I have friends who don't let their kids play in the play land until they've eaten. I consider the play to be healthier than the food, so I let mine play away.


SO TRUE!!!!!

I personally hate McDonalds, but there have been occasions (like road trips) where there was no other option - or at least not a better option. I kind of figure the toy to be one of the bigger pluses to the stop - a little entertainment goes a long way to keeping kids happy in the car.

I'm sure there are individual circumstances where a mom feels that her child needs to focus on the food first or whatever, but it's certainly not a battle worth fighting IMO.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I just hand each kid their bag. They're usually equally excited about the food and the toy so I have no problem letting them play and eat at the same time.

This.

When we go to a restaurant that has a kids' menu, we usually get packs of crayons and a booklet of games, so I kind of look at this the same way. We eat, talk, and play all at the same time. And the latest McD's toys were American Girl books, so we ate, read, and did some crafts, too.


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

With my neices and nephew we have always done this! So for us there is no fit, just the understanding because otherwise we would be there all night!


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes of course! And they better eat every last bite of that food, because there are starving kids in Africa!

j/k

No, I don't make them eat all their food before they have their toy. I don't let them play until they're finished eating, though, because I don't like them running around with food in their mouth. We mostly drive through, though, so it's not really an issue. I'm more concerned that they put their drinks in their cupholders and do their best not to spill in the car.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't do this because I don't think there is any nutritional value in most of what my dd gets at McDonalds. We usually only eat there when I am drained or as a cheap treat on half of night. If she doesn't eat the food I am perfectly happy with that because I will give her healthy food at home to fill her up later.

My friend does make her son eat all of his food first. This is because that is all he is going to get for dinner and he gets distracted by the toy and just plays instead of eating. Maybe that is why the mom did this.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
I never buy kid's meals b/c I hate the junky toys.

And you know, I have to admit some of our favorite toys came from McDonalds or Burger King (my dad's restaurant of choice). Some of them are just really fun and durable. Some are crap, I agree, but not always. It's a crapshoot! Pun intended!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I take the toys out of the boxes/bags before handing the meals over to my kids. I put the toys in my purse, and the kids know they will get them when we get to the car. If my 2-year-old gets the toy before or with his food, he will never eat a bite, because he is way more into toys than food. The older kids know that this is the reason, and they don't seem to mind. They are usually excited about the food as much as the toy, though...


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We go to McDonalds about once every year or two. If we're in a drive-in, I request no toy. If we go in, I usually forget and get the toy. The kids don't get it until we leave. There are multiple reasons:

1) The toy gets covered in condiments and it's hard to clean with a napkin.
2) The kids stop eating, and if I'm in McDonalds, it means I'm in a hurry...and I couldn't stand to hang around in there all day, anyway!
3) DS2 is likely to either break or lose the thing in the restaurant, and I don't want to to deal with it.
4) If he doesn't break it or lose it, he'll almost certainly forget it when we leave, and he'll melt down for the next 45 minutes.

So...they get the toy when we're back in the van. No tantrums, so far - that's just the way it is. We're there to eat, not shop for toys.


----------



## Mom to E and A (Jul 11, 2005)

my kids would never eat their food if playing with a toy was an option, so yeah, I do not even take the toy out of the bag usually. Sometimes someone will ask what it is and I will show them, but say that we can't open it until after we eat. That's just the rule, that's how it is and always is so they don't really question it. My guess would be that if I let them have the toy sometimes and not others THEN it would become an issue.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
What's that country song that played a year or so ago? The one that had the quote ... "Riding down the road, just my boy and me, happy meal in his booster seat, knowing that he coudn't have his toy till the nuggets were gone" -










Rodney Atkins, Watching You.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

my first two would get the toy right away. My last has to eat before she gets to open her toy. Sometimes i will give it to her but if her food is not getting eaten I will take it away. Otherwise she never gets her food eaten. and you know....its fast food....chances are we are in some kind of hurry. I don't mind if they play in my car but they are nopt allowed to eat in the car. Ava is also prone to spill, drop her food, knock her sisters food off the table etc if she is doing anything but focusing on eating. She knows the rule going in though. this is not a surprise to her.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

it depends on the toy really.... today we went to mcdonalds and he got a car, and i opened it up for him while he was eating. a few weeks ago, burger king had those cute "dangerous book for boys" toys, and he got some playdoh and fossil cookie cutter things, that definitly waited til we got home.

im not much of a stickler about the play place either. usually he eats some, then gets down and plays and runs by for some bites


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

We sometimes do fast-food, though only mcD's about once a year because I hate it. I started to see the connection between my children's desire to eat that junk and the toys they could get. So, we no longer get kids meals. They get a burger and a drink and that's it. Now, they don't beg anymore to go to fast-food joints because they know they're getting water and a burger...not so exciting.LOL Now, if we know that there's a toy there and the kids really want it, we'll order it separately.

This change has made our car trips much more enjoyable. They were begging for fast-food everytime we passed one! That's how powerful those toys are.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

When my kids were younger I didn't let them have the toy right away because if I did, they would never eat! They grew out of that, though, and are much better about eating, so I don't need to withhold their toys anymore.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

DH grew up with the rule that you can't open the toy until you've eaten.

I didn't get Happy Meals all that often growing up, but I know our family had the rule of no books/toys at mealtime.

We haven't been consistent, but I think we're trying for "no toy until you're done eating." (This does not mean the food is all gone, just that the child has eaten what they wanted.) Again from the time perspective.

Since DS is under 3, we also run into the issue of MANY, MANY, MANY fast food restaurants ADVERTISE to "ask for special toy for child under 3," and then when we ask, they say "We don't have any."







:

The last "toy", though, was a CD of audiobooks, so not much for DS to play with there.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

That was the rule when I was growing up. So far, my kids will eat and play but I'll make it a rule if needed.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Like most things, we have no hard and fast rule. Everything depends on the situation. Normally they get everything at once. I'm less worried about toys than about fries







Usually they get a burger/nuggets, apples and milk. And the toy. All at once. If there is an eating vs. playing issue then we will deal with the toy at that time.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't get the happy meals.







I've never gotten them (DH has gotten DD1 one once) so she doesn't know what the deal is with them. The toy display is right there and she will ask but I always tell her no. I'm mean like that.







Burger King had these small dolls one time and we'd go and get JUST the doll so she knows that you can get the toys seperately. We were there today actually with a friend. We got there first so I got our food and when DD1 asked I said no because the toys are junk.







She didn't even flinch. When my friend showed up she got both her kids a happy meal. She doesn't normally since her kids very rarely eat anything so when she sat down I about died. She's like the mom in the OP though and quietly slipped the toys in her purse. I think it was for my sake though since she saw my kids didn't have the same set up. Once they got their topys DD1 was interested but not for long. They were more into going and playing.

I rarely let DD1 into the play place (mostly because they are nasty IMO but also because I can't fit in to get DD2 unstuck....happened the last time we were there







) so one rare occassions like today, when we meet a friend, I do ask that she eat at least 75% of her food first. Both my kids like to eat though so it's never a fight.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
I don't give DS the toy until we are done eating, mainly because he would get really excited about the toy and not eat anything.

This is the way it was when my boys were young. Mostly the older one.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

DS occasionally gets to eat at McDonald's, but usually I just order him nuggets and apple dippers off the dollar menu and he is happy. He is only 2.5, but he knows that the "golden arches" mean "CHICKEN AND DIP MAMA!!!!!!"







He also knows that he occasionally gets a toy there, but I always check it out first and if I don't like it, I don't give it to him. (if it has a weapon, is something above his age level, etc)

When he does get the real deal, I do save the toy until the end, but like I said, he doesn't even know they come with one, so it is no big deal to him.


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

If we are eating fast food, it's because I'm completely wiped out. I have no energy for conflict, at least not until I've sucked down about 3/4 of a large diet soda. So my kids get the whole Happy Meal at once. If they want to go play first, that's fine. By the time we leave, I want them to have consumed some calories and worn themselves out. I don't care what order they approach that in. We can always take the meal home to eat later if they're too busy to get to it.

Our only McD's rule is, If Mama has to Climb into the Play Structure to Rescue You, It Is Time To Go Home.

FYI, Sonic sometimes has super-cool toys in their Happy Meal equivalent. We got an awesome set of interlocking gears/fridge magnets this summer, and some fridge magnet ramps and a bucket with a wheel you can roll down them. Both great for little kid physics experiments. My DH tries to keep track of what they're giving out, and we'll sometimes go just because they have something nifty and educational as their giveaway. There is no Sonic in half the country, though.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm more than happy if DD doesn't eat the McDonalds food. I'm more than happy to take it home and give the leftovers to Papa. It doesn't take much of that food to get adequate calories and I would rather she be playing than eating, so if all she has is a few bites I'm okay with that. If she's still hungry because she didn't eat enough I've got an apple she can have.

I guess I don't consider McDonald's food "food." Its all more like dessert. I'm not going to make her eat her dessert if she doesn't want to.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellen Griswold* 
So, my question is, do you make your child eat their food before giving them the toy? Why do you do this?

Yes, we do. Our rules when eating out are the same as at home: when the food is served, we eat. We don't play, read books, get up from the table to run around, or whatever. Meal time is family-together time. Playtime is for when are we are done and tummies are full (and, at home, have been excused).


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellen Griswold* 
So, my question is, do you make your child eat their food before giving them the toy? Why do you do this?

No, I do not make my children eat their food before they get the toy.

I also do not give them the toy with their food. If we go to McDonalds, they usually want to play on the playplace. We just have always done it that the playplace & food is for while we are there. Then, when it's time to leave, toys come out. They are opened in the car to play with there.







For us it has nothing to do with eating the food, but rather expediating our exit. If the kids don't want to play, they don't have to if getting the toy is that important (though it never has been).


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We *JUST* started getting toys from McDs a few weeks ago... So far, I've waited to give it to him till after we're done eating, just to speed up the eating process - we dont' play at the table at home, so why would we at a restauarnt?? It'd just take 2 or 3 or 4 or 10x as long to eat... and most times we have stuff to do.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Haven't read all the responces but it looks like I'm in the minority. A signifigant dent must have been made in the food (kids are beyond happy meals now) to receive the toy. It was always my way to do things so no fits were ever thrown.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I do buy Mcd's and similar occasionally. I rarely actually buy a meal with a toy. (mostly becuase they'd rather have the dollar chicken sandwich which is not a kid meal option at McD's) But when I do, I take the toy and give it to them after the food. *usually* the Happy Meal is saved for a road trip treat anyway and my reason for even buying the toy in the first place is something new to mess with for part of the road trip.

When we do fast food, I just give them their sandwich/nugget whatever and fries at the same time. If they don't say anything, I will not hand over the drink till they've eaten some.

My kids have never said anything about it. If they did, I'd probably hand it over, especially in the restaurant.


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *34me* 
Haven't read all the responces but it looks like I'm in the minority. A signifigant dent must have been made in the food (kids are beyond happy meals now) to receive the toy. It was always my way to do things so no fits were ever thrown.

That is what we do. Not that I need them to eat all the nuggets and apples, but enough that they won't be screaming for food 30 minutes later when we are out shopping or errands. If I give them the toy, they don't eat at all and I just threw money down the drain and ruined my outing. So not that I am mean, but, they actually have to consume some calories before the toy is introduced. And with two kids who never seem to be full (both thin and active) this is important for my sanity.


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

i follow my kids' cues. usually, they're hungry enough that they don't care about the toy until after they've eaten anyway. if they're not hungry enough that the toy is a distraction, i let them have the toy. i can always offer the food again later when they're ready for it.

christina


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

really?
i give them the whole Happy meal...
why on earth would i force them to eat to get a toy...kind of goes against what i teach them at home, to eat until they are full, then, stop...
micky d's, they eat a bit, play a bit, eat a bit, play a bit...
im ok with that.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aufilia* 
Yes, we do. Our rules when eating out are the same as at home: when the food is served, we eat. We don't play, read books, get up from the table to run around, or whatever. Meal time is family-together time. Playtime is for when are we are done and tummies are full (and, at home, have been excused).

This.

We pretty much can't eat at McD's (we're vegan), but at, say, Taco Bell, the rule would apply. It might be a little different because we just about never eat at the fast food restaurant. We usually just bring it home.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

We never go McD's, but I can understand where the mom is coming from.

I used to allow toys at the table, but it really isn't fun cleaning up after a playmobil elephant and rhino have trampled through the soy sauce.

My nephew, who has pretty drastic mood swings from hypoglycemia, will get to a point where is is so hungry that he loose interest in food and patients with sitting and eating. Though he will be grumpy enough to throw a fit over not getting the toy, if he was allowed a toy at that point, he would play with it instead of eating for a few minute before having a fit over something else.

Different kids have different needs, so we can't always base what others should do based on what works well for our own kids.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

I haven't read ALL the replies, but here's what I do: I let them have the whole bag. They see what they're getting in terms of the toy, and inevitably the first thing they want is for me to open the little plastic bag the toy is wrapped in. The rule is that typically they have to eat SOME of their meal before they get the toy. Not all of it, and if it's something they think is really cool (which doesn't happen much at McD's) then I will occasionally let them have it right away.

DS will eat even if I give him the toy up front. The kid would eat the bag too, if I'd let him. He's at a growing/eating-nonstop phase right now. DD is different. Toys distract her. The song stuck in her head distracts her. The shape of the french fry distracts her. Heck, the number of salt grains stuck to the fry may distract her to the point of having to sing a song about it before she dips it in the ketchup and paints the top of the burger with it... you get the idea. If she has the toy, the food will go completely unnoticed (and it may go unnoticed regardless, it's hit or miss with her).

We almost never visit a McD's with a playplace, but that is nearly always saved for last if we do. That's a matter of priorities though, because we came to the restaurant (and I use that word loosely here) to eat, and while playing may be on the agenda as well, it's secondary to the purpose of filling the bellies.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Mine have mostly outgrown happy meals by now, but when they were younger, if we were at McD it was because they requested it as a treat lunch, and it was mostly as a place to play rather than for the food (they ask for the upscale sushi place when they want real food -- harder on the budget, better for the tummy). So they get what they want, they can play with the toy or play on the playground or eat, whatever. I take a magazine and relax until they are tired of playing, eating and the noise and ready to go. Why hurry a good distraction afternoon? My only rule was they couldn't take the toy into the placeground because it would get lost, broken or hurt someone and any of those options ruined the fun.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nope, they can have the toy whenever they want. I don't get the withholding of the toy either. As my kids have gotten older, they want to eat more and play with the toy less. In fact, we've quit ordering kids' meals because they eat too much and they don't really care about the toy. (Though to be fair, mostly when we go, it's to a Playland because it's been raining for weeks, and we get a drink or an ice cream and that's it.)


----------



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

double post


----------



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Aufilia View Post
Yes, we do. Our rules when eating out are the same as at home: when the food is served, we eat. We don't play, read books, get up from the table to run around, or whatever. Meal time is family-together time. Playtime is for when are we are done and tummies are full (and, at home, have been excused).

This is us also.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

The food is usually too hot for them to eat at first anyhow. If we go out to eat anywhere, DS usually has something (like a toy) to play with whilst we wait for the food and then whilst he has to wait for it to not scald his mouth.

Its obviously different at home because I don't serve food up to my son that has to meet health standards via temperature! lol - We tend to be grazers anyhow so often end up taking food home with us. DS eats when he is hungry. Like-wise, I have no problem with him eating and playing and eating and playing at home either. We, as adults, do the same. DH read the 'paper' over breakfast, I read a book at lunch, small children are not entertained by stimulating adult conversation - so I don't personally get the idea that they have to sit at the table and be 'part of the family' - when they are regardless. But I also, as a SAHM and home educator, don't feel that table meal times are a way to connect - because we have all day to do that. Guess we are lucky in that respect. I might feel differently if I didn't see my children for 8 hours of the day (ie - they are at school/im off at work/etc).

I also don't think the two can really be compared though. One could classify, even a happy meal, that such eating out is a 'treat' - and with treats come exceptions. My son at home obviously doesn't get a new toy with every meal! lol


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

DS gets distracted by the toy and won't eat if it's opened first. We wait, but we always have so it's old hat to him.

I could easily see him throwing a fit when he was smaller if he wanted the toy first and was overtired or hungry though. In that instance, we'd just take the food and go home and eat instead of sitting in public.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

We generally wait to eat before the toy, I generally pass him his food and keep the toy in the bag...but if he is being nice and asks properly we will often give it to him....if he throws a fit well, unfortunately he wont get it until another day. We generally don't go into the restaurant it is usually on the go, in the car if we stop.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I think you're damned if you do and damned if you don't. If you give it to them before... it's a bribe. If you give it to them after, it's a reward.

We literally *never* eat McDonald's or other fast food, but we go to restaurants where the kids get toys or crayons. When the food comes, the toy goes away until we're finished.

If we did eat McD, I would tell dd that we're not getting the meal with a toy. I'd explain to her that it's less expensive to just buy the burger and fries and we can save that little bit of money toward a quality toy that won't break in two seconds and that wasn't made in China.


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't do happy meals. They're a waste of money, with the dollar menu so readily available. And we always drink water anyway.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I have to say I'm kind of grossed out about kids playing and eating. Those play places are not really well maintained (at least ours aren't). I've let the kids in a play place once - we went, they played for 45 min, washed hands well, and then we went to eat. I get totally grossed out thinking about the kids playing, grabbing a fry, playing, grabbing a nugget, etc. I know you can't prevent all germs from getting you, but jeepers, it skeeves me out.









I'm of two minds with this - if we're eating in the place, I'm in the 'no toy until you've eaten' camp, because if mine get the toy they won't eat, they'll just play with the toy. BUT, if we're doing drive through, they get the toy right away in the car and can play while we're driving, then the toys go away when we get home while they eat.

I also don't get the toy if it's a crappy one (i.e. flimsy), I'll just get regular value menu type food, or split a regular meal between them - our rule is that the toy has to look like it's sturdy to get the kids meal - for example, the American Girl paper dolls would last 2 milliseconds in my house, so both kids got Lego cars instead - and they Lego cars are cute and prety sturdy. We've gotten some cool vehicle/action figure toys from kids meals at various places. We see what the toy is first, and then order based on that.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

It's been a long time since the happy meal stage (although some of the toys were cool - I remember building a Jungle Story play jungle with interlocking pieces), but my recollection is that they always saw what was in the bag, but usually saved opening and playing with the toy for after eating.

I don't remember it ever being a problem - certainly no tantrums.

I'm with the crowd who don't like having to deal with ketchup-covered toys. I always had to put my tolerance level for yucky stuff into high gear at McDonald's - why add to the general yuckiness with a grubby, food-covered toy?


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't think my daughter even realizes that a toy comes w/the meal. I don't use it as a reward, but I don't give it to her with the food, either. I did that once and had a ketchup-covered mini-Barbie and a crying little girl. I typically use the toy as a back-in-the-car treat.


----------



## Seasons (Jun 10, 2004)

_I've_ never eaten at a McDonald's (although I got an orange juice there once) and I've sure never taken my beloved child there. If I did, I'd probably give her the toy with instructions to eat that first - likely less harmful than the "food" they serve.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a few thoughts reading this thread

1. My dd has never gotten condiments on a toy. That hadn't even occurred to me as a potential problem. She keeps the toy away from the ketchup. If condiments got on a toy, we'd either rinse it off or let her play with it for a while and then throw it out.

2. I choose to not live my life in fear of germs. My dd has never had even moderate illness. If she were immune deficient, I'd worry about the play land germs. As healthy as she is, I don't have a problem with that, and she's never gotten particularly sick so it hasn't caused us problems.

3. People are choosing for their kids which happy meal toy they get? I can't imagine telling my dd whether she had to get a Lego car or an American Girls toy. It seems like it should be her choice.

4. If the toy distracts her and she doesn't eat much, we put the food back in the bag and bring it with us in case she wants it later.

5. I don't mind if my dd eats in the car so long as whatever she eats can be easily vacuumed. If she doesn't eat it there and eats it in the car, I'm OK so long as there's no ketchup involved. She generally only wants water and we almost always have some with us so there isn't soda or anything to spill. And I don't make her get apples if she wants fries. We don't eat at McD's very often at all so I'm not worried about the health of the food - the PP who said she treats it more like dessert is in the same mind as me about this.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

When I was growing up we lived across the street form a boy who was insanely picky. Sometimes his mother could get him to eat one meal a week and it would usually be a Happy Meal. She used the you get the toy after you eat trick out of sheer desperation.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

We only get McDonalds when we are traveling on long car rides, so the toy/eat thing isn't a big deal. Hand them the bag, and if they're hungry or bored in the next 5 hours they're set. Now, if we were to go in for some reason, I'd probably save the toy for later in the car, just because I don't want to sit around all day. Ya' know?


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't, because if McDonalds is the "food" we're having, I really don't care that much if my kids eat it or toss it. As long as they eat enough to tide themselves over until we can have something better (which they always do), I would just as soon they play with the toy.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

For us McD's is a treat-we live about 40 minutes from the nearest one, so it's not something we do often, but when we go to the "big town" we go there. They have a small playland and that's what DD wants not really going and eating, the toy isn't even that interesting if there is a playland. For us it gives us a chance to sit because we usually are on a big shopping trip or we are going to the Dr office or something.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
2. I choose to not live my life in fear of germs. My dd has never had even moderate illness. If she were immune deficient, I'd worry about the play land germs. As healthy as she is, I don't have a problem with that, and she's never gotten particularly sick so it hasn't caused us problems.

3. People are choosing for their kids which happy meal toy they get? I can't imagine telling my dd whether she had to get a Lego car or an American Girls toy. It seems like it should be her choice.

I don't live in fear of germs, I'm just grossed out by the lack of cleanliness at the play places....if I was afraid of germs, we'd be hermits. There's fear, and then there's concern about basic hygiene. My son has come out of places he's played in (like Chuck E Cheese, festival bouncers, playgrounds) and said he's smelled puke, etc. so uh, yeah - I'm grossed out, and I'll stick by it. It's one thing when you're just playing, but IMO totally another when you're handling things that are beign put into your mouth. We also wash our hands at home before we eat meals.

And...

I choose stuff for my kids all the time. We're not a consensual living family, so me choosing things, or saying no to one thing and yes to another, is just the way we live. I'm not an ogre, I just don't want shredded cardboard all over the place, or broken toys, so I say no to flimsy looking ones, or ones I know the kids would destroy/get bored with quickly.

To each her own.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I always always pull the toy out before I give my kids the meal. They can have the toy when they're done eating.
We don't allow toys during meals at home, either. And they're easily distracted by new things. If I gave them the toys with the food, they'd not eat the food hardly at all.


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

I rarely buy Happy Meals (I just buy nuggets and a medium fries for the kids to share most of the time) but when I do, I do let my kids open the toy when they get the meal. I have been known to take the toys if they were causing issues. I do the eat and then play because at our McDonalds the play area is totally separate from the eating area and I don't want to be running back and forth.


----------



## peachsara (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evergreen* 
When I was growing up we lived across the street form a boy who was insanely picky. Sometimes his mother could get him to eat one meal a week and it would usually be a Happy Meal. She used the you get the toy after you eat trick out of sheer desperation.

My son is like this. He has extreme pickiness and weight gain issues. If I give him the toy before the food, he will.not.eat. Period. Same goes for playing on the playground. My DD would eat fine but doesn't get her toy b/c we don't want her to taunt her brother with it (and she does). It hasn't ever been an issue, though. We usually keep the toys until we get in the car.

We definately choose the toys for them based on what we think they will like better. Definately did it with the American Doll vs. Lego car thing. They would have destroyed the paper dolls and both love playing with cars. And, they both have to have the same toy.

It just works for us.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peachsara* 
My son is like this. He has extreme pickiness and weight gain issues. If I give him the toy before the food, he will.not.eat. Period. Same goes for playing on the playground. My DD would eat fine but doesn't get her toy b/c we don't want her to taunt her brother with it (and she does). It hasn't ever been an issue, though. We usually keep the toys until we get in the car.

It just works for us.









Thats how it was for my son. In fact, the ped wanted us to give him "fast food" on occasion because of the fat content and the fact that he would eat it. He is on meds that make him not hungry, so we have to force him to eat something, anything so he will gain weight. If I gave him the toy first or the playground first, he would not eat without that being a huge tantrum.

I am glad they came out with the mini meals. no more toys to deal with anyway.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I don't live in fear of germs, I'm just grossed out by the lack of cleanliness at the play places....if I was afraid of germs, we'd be hermits. There's fear, and then there's concern about basic hygiene. My son has come out of places he's played in (like Chuck E Cheese, festival bouncers, playgrounds) and said he's smelled puke, etc. so uh, yeah - I'm grossed out, and I'll stick by it. It's one thing when you're just playing, but IMO totally another when you're handling things that are beign put into your mouth. We also wash our hands at home before we eat meals.

Yeah, I agree.

Like I said on the other germ thread, I actually do live my life in minor fear of some germs. I'm certainly not a germ-a-phobe, and I don't even make my kids wash their hands after they've been riding, playing outside with the goat and chickens, or digging in the mud.

But my kids have gotten stomach bugs from both Chuck-E-Cheese and McDonald's Playplace, which then got passed around through the whole family. Not life-threatening, by any means. But five days of the whole family puking and pooping their brains out is no fun, either, and I will do what I have to avoid that.

Maybe I'm just crazy, but I really hate throwing up and cleaning up diarrhea.


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
Yeah, I agree.

Like I said on the other germ thread, I actually do live my life in minor fear of some germs. I'm certainly not a germ-a-phobe, and I don't even make my kids wash their hands after they've been riding, playing outside with the goat and chickens, or digging in the mud.

But my kids have gotten stomach bugs from both Chuck-E-Cheese and McDonald's Playplace, which then got passed around through the whole family. Not life-threatening, by any means. But five days of the whole family puking and pooping their brains out is no fun, either, and I will do what I have to avoid that.

Maybe I'm just crazy, but I really hate throwing up and cleaning up diarrhea.


I'm the least germ phobic person I know (I actually encourage some germs to build immunity) but play places make me bring out the sanitizer as these are the only places that have given my kids (and the rest of us) the worst gastro attacks on the face of the planet. When the entire family is bent over the toilet bowl and jr is covered in excrament, it is not a good day. So I "try" to avoid them. Which means if you touch the playplace don't eat, touch your mouth and we sanitize and scrub our hands.

So I don't blame you. You have a couple of those days and remember where you just were and you get scared of them.







:


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
It just depends. If the kids are already distracted and acting up then I make them wait till they are done eating. If they are being very focused and eating then I let them have it then.

Ditto this.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

They can't have the toy until they eat. My son would never eat if I gave him the toy. He'd just play with the toy. Probably end up accidentally ruining his food not paying attention while playing with the toy (knock it on the floor or set an elbow in it). I want him to eat. Then he can have the toy. His sister wouldn't have the same issue with the toy. But she's just used to the rule as she's the younger. Plus if she could have the toy and he couldn't there would be a meltdown.

But we never have meltdowns over it. They know the rule. I don't even take the toy from them. It just doesn't come out of the plastic wrapper it's in until they are done eating.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aufilia* 
Yes, we do. Our rules when eating out are the same as at home: when the food is served, we eat. We don't play, read books, get up from the table to run around, or whatever. Meal time is family-together time. Playtime is for when are we are done and tummies are full (and, at home, have been excused).


Yes, this.
The only reason he gets the toy _after_ when we go to McD's is because it comes at the same time as the food. We've only had one meltdown, but, honestly, I should have seen that one coming.

Otherwise, I don't care. For example, if we're on a trip and do the drive-thru then I just hand him the whole bag.

Eating is eating....whether at home or out (which is rarely, really). If this wasn't the rule then the kid would literally NEVER eat.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

We rarely eat fast food, and my children have never played at a "playplace" in a food establishment because I think they're gross. I fully admit this might be an unreasonable hangup lol.

Greasy food, diapers, and play equipment doesn't mix imo. Too many raunchy smells and just ick.

For the toys we have never taken them away, but we've always just had them wait until they were done eating to mess with the toy.

I guess we're uptight, but food and meals mean you're eating. Toys mean you are playing.

And I have this hangup about greasy sticky gunk getting all over things like toys/furniture. It's just something I try to avoid because it's gross.

We will never go to chuck e cheese. We did once with our oldest and I cannot fathom a more horrific way to spend money or time.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

i don't buy ds kids meals because i don't want all the little trinket toys to be brought home. The only place he's gotten a kids meal is at chick fil a because i had coupons for free kids meals, otherwise i just buy him a chicken sandwich and juice or milk.


----------



## Whimsical (Aug 22, 2009)

We usually make ds wait to play with his toy. He gets it out and we let him see what it is, then we put it up until he's done. Otherwise, he'll get distracted by the toy, forget to eat, and his food will all get cold. It's never been a big issue for any of us.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
We rarely eat fast food, and my children have never played at a "playplace" in a food establishment because I think they're gross. I fully admit this might be an unreasonable hangup lol.

Greasy food, diapers, and play equipment doesn't mix imo. Too many raunchy smells and just ick.

And I have this hangup about greasy sticky gunk getting all over things like toys/furniture. It's just something I try to avoid because it's gross.

We will never go to chuck e cheese. We did once with our oldest and I cannot fathom a more horrific way to spend money or time.

Totally agree with all of that.

I guess in our case, we eat out so rarely, that I don't really care if they play and eat. At home, they know that toys don't come to the table.

My kids never want the same thing (one wants chicken, the other wants a hamburger) so sharing a big meal wouldn't work and it ends up being cheaper to get the kids' meals. The toys usually break within a week anyways so they go in the trash at that point.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Also, I have friends who don't let their kids play in the play land until they've eaten. I consider the play to be healthier than the food, so I let mine play away.









... Makes note to self...


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellen Griswold* 
I know not everybody here let's their kids have McDonalds, but I have a question for those who do. We eat McD's occasionally, usually just when travelling but every now and again....just because.

Today I took dd in for lunch as we were running errands. We sat down, I opened her super fabulous toy







, and we ate. She alternated between playing with her toy and eating. In comes a mom and her little boy. Now, I have no idea what their day had been like before they got there, have no idea what she might have told this child before coming in, and so on. They sat down, she wouldn't let him have the toy until he had eaten, and he proceeded to throw a ballistic fit. Now, having been part of tantrums in public before, I do have some symathy. But, I guess I don't get it. This is certainly not the first time I have seen this. And, to me, seems like an easily prevented problem.

So, my question is, do you make your child eat their food before giving them the toy? Why do you do this?

DS and I have personally been to McDonald's 3 times since he's been born and only once to eat inside. He played with his toy and still ate his meal and all was good. I've seen what you mentioned before and it drives me crazy. Something that could easily be prevented has been turned in to a chaotic fiasco and embarrassing for both child and mother.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

If we're in a hurry, we just drive through.

If I'm actually IN McDonalds it's because we're on a road trip and we're using it as a place for us (the adults) to get coffee and the kids to blow off some energy. We almost never go IN a McDonalds (or drive through, really) so it would feel mean to withold the toy or not let her play. If she's hungry, she'll eat. She might eat, play, eat, play, eat, run off and play but that's what wet wipes are for. If I she's not hungry enough to eat and look at the toy at the same time or eat without asking for the toy, she's not that hungry and I really really really don't want her to learn to eat "because it's time" or "because I said so" or to get something.

I am thoroughly grossed out by the play equipment. We don't have parks here and it's the closest most kids come to the "park and playground experience" they'd get in other towns but MAN that stuff is grody. If it is at all possible on road trips, we'll try to spot a park or even a nicer, cleaner rest area and eat/blow off steam there instead of McD's. Also, the first time I finally broke down and let my daughter play in the play equipment, she got disoriented in one of those hamster tube things and couldn't find her way out. Thank goodness I had my super teeny and agile SIL with me to go in after. Then ten minutes later she misjudged a landing and busted her lip.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I have only skimmed the other responses. I can't speak from experience (opened this thread more out of curiosity) but I would say this would be hard to judge from the outside. There is no way of knowing this child's ability to manage the experience of a "new toy," and there is no way of knowing what the eating situation was or whether there were particular time constraints. Finally, there is no way to know whether the child had any special needs that might impact either how the parent was operating or what the child would have done given the opportunity to have the toy during the meal...let alone whether that was involved in the tantrum.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aufilia* 
Yes, we do. Our rules when eating out are the same as at home: when the food is served, we eat. We don't play, read books, get up from the table to run around, or whatever. Meal time is family-together time. Playtime is for when are we are done and tummies are full (and, at home, have been excused).

Same for us (though we rarely actually get happy meals because I refuse to pay for a piece of MIC plastic junk)

As for not making my kid eat all of their food because it is junk, I have to disagree with this for a couple of reasons

(1) though it may be not be the most nutritious food, there are people who have no food to eat at all (kids eat dirt in Haiti) and I think it sends a terrible message to my kids that we've got such an overabundance of food, we can "afford" to waste it, simply because it isn't organic and unprocessed

(2) if you really believe so strongly it is junk, what message are we giving our kids of spending our hard-earned money on junk and plan on throwing some/all of it away, we can "afford" to throw money away, shouldn't we live out our beliefs as an example for our children


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

We don't have a McD here so we usually go about once a year when we're on summer vacation. I ask that the kids eat something before playing with the toy, usually they want the fries while they're still hot. The rest of the food can be wrapped up to go. Usually they're too keen on playing to really pay attention to the toy. They also usually realize that they're going to have a few hours in the car when we leave so they'll have plenty of time to play with the new toy then.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i dont do happy meals. the toy is ummmm







i cant spend money on something that is going to just take up space and then get given away. so i buy them a meal, fries and a drink. i dont do juice at mcdonalds they come in a plastic #7 so i avoid it and the milk is 1% so i let them have chocolate milk or pop if they get drinks.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

For those who don't do the meal, because of the toy, is there no option to skip the toy? I've ordered Happy Meals without the toy several times.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
For those who don't do the meal, because of the toy, is there no option to skip the toy? I've ordered Happy Meals without the toy several times.

I'm sure they'd be happy to give you a Happy Meal without a toy, but would they reduce the price accordingly? I think some people are saying that it's more expensive to buy a Happy Meal than to order off the dollar menu, so since they don't care about the toy anyway, why pay a Happy Meal price? At least that's what I thought they were saying, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I let them have the toy when they have the food, unless they are playing instead of eating for a long period- then I take it till they're done. It's never resulted in a tantrum though- just fast eating LOL


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I'm sure they'd be happy to give you a Happy Meal without a toy, but would they reduce the price accordingly? I think some people are saying that it's more expensive to buy a Happy Meal than to order off the dollar menu, so since they don't care about the toy anyway, why pay a Happy Meal price? At least that's what I thought they were saying, but I could be wrong.

Oh, that could be. I've always found a Happy Meal to still be cheaper than ordering each item individually...but I haven't been to McDonalds in a long time this time around.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Oh, that could be. I've always found a Happy Meal to still be cheaper than ordering each item individually...but I haven't been to McDonalds in a long time this time around.

I bought two Happy Meals today and it was just under $10. Since they offer a cheeseburger, small fries, and small drinks on their dollar menu (I think...not sure), you could buy two of each of those items for $6 plus tax. Which is something I hadn't thought of before -- I might start doing it that way now that I realize how much it saves!


----------



## Mirrormonkey (Jan 6, 2009)

When we go to McD's it is always about The Blue Slide! I let my guy run around, come back for a bite, run. bite etc... He never likes the toys much, they are not trains or planes so he has no interest. I think more importantly is to emphasize that McD's is a treat and that eating this way regularly is not good for you. Honestly I could care less when he gets the toy, we have toys at our table at home.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I bought two Happy Meals today and it was just under $10. Since they offer a cheeseburger, small fries, and small drinks on their dollar menu (I think...not sure), you could buy two of each of those items for $6 plus tax. Which is something I hadn't thought of before -- I might start doing it that way now that I realize how much it saves!

I don't believe we have a dollar menu. I remember seeing something about that somewhere, but I'm not sure we have it. I'll have to check next time I walk by McDs.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, we go to McDonald's all the time and she has to wait to get the toy. Because if I give her the toy first, she will play with it for 30 minutes, and then fall apart because her food is cold and wants me to buy her a new meal. So, she eats most of her food first and then gets the toy.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

DS gets the toy with the food and he can play before he's eaten his food. I don't insist he eat McDonald's food!!!


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Oh, that could be. I've always found a Happy Meal to still be cheaper than ordering each item individually...but I haven't been to McDonalds in a long time this time around.

Yeah, this. I buy the mighty kids meal with the 6 piece nuggets and we share it.
It's enough for both of us and cheaper than we got anything individually or I got something separate from his Happy Meal....and he gets the toy....ok, sometimes I like the toy too. Pfffft.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Food first, then toy. It's much easier to have the same rule every time than to try to take the toy away from a distracted child when they are used to having it....then the fit would happen. Usually fast food is something we only have on trips....so we save the toy to keep them occupied in the car afterward. I hate fast food restraunts and would rather not sit there a second longer than needed because my child is too busy playing with the cheapo toy instead of eatting. I think it's party a table manners thing for us as well. We don't allow toys at the diningroom table and home either.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I only two rules when we go there. Eat before playing on the play area and everyone must wash hands before leaving the building (my kids always seem to get sick after playing there). I had to create the eat before playing rule because my middle child won't eat but run around playing and then is suddenly going to die of hunger as soon as we leave the parking lot.


----------



## IntrovertExtrovert (Mar 2, 2008)

I usually ask him to eat before I give him the toy because he's a skinny little thing who gets easily distracted and forgets to eat/insists that he's done even when he's still hungry. I don't push it, though.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

We don't buy the kids' meals (why, when my kids aren't allowed the drinks and we're just going to throw the toy and packaging away?) and my kids have never played on a McDonalds' playplace. If we go to McDonald's, my 3.5 yo gets nuggets and fries and my 6.5yo gets nuggets and a side salad. Dollar menu all the way.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

At that age.........the only time we went to MCD is when there was no other option and my kids needed food fast. They ussually were well past food and/or nap time and not functioning at the best level. Low blood sugar and tired kids makes a mom desprite. Eat the food - then the toy prevented a bigger melt down.

We had the rule every time.


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappilyEvrAfter* 
Yeah, this. I buy the mighty kids meal with the 6 piece nuggets and we share it.
It's enough for both of us and cheaper than we got anything individually or I got something separate from his Happy Meal....and he gets the toy....ok, sometimes I like the toy too. Pfffft.

















I buy the happy meal frequently because it is the amount of food I want to eat.. I am pretty sure it costs $3, which is pretty cheap. But even when I like the toy, dp makes me give it to him!

When they had the Star Wars Bobble Heads, we were there every other day, it seemed. Dd is not even one yet, so she doesn't eat the food or get the toy.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappilyEvrAfter* 
Yeah, this. I buy the mighty kids meal with the 6 piece nuggets and we share it.
It's enough for both of us and cheaper than we got anything individually or I got something separate from his Happy Meal....and he gets the toy....ok, sometimes I like the toy too. Pfffft.
















I stalked some of the beani babies they had a couple months ago, for myself...







:


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I bought two Happy Meals today and it was just under $10. Since they offer a cheeseburger, small fries, and small drinks on their dollar menu (I think...not sure), you could buy two of each of those items for $6 plus tax. Which is something I hadn't thought of before -- I might start doing it that way now that I realize how much it saves!

A lot of McD's have gravitated away from the "Dollar Menu," at least in this area. It's called a Value Menu, *IF* they have one at all (I believe it's at the discretion of the franchise owner) and most of the stuff is between 99 cents and $1.49. The small fries, for instance, I think are $1.19. It may still be a savings, depending on what you're there for.. but I am not one of the No-Happy-Meal crowd, so it's okay. We don't go there often anyway (I think I mentioned that -







!!!).


----------



## WinterPearl (Aug 29, 2009)

On the occasion, normally someone else buying, when we have McDs my DS doesn't really care about the toy yet, he is 2 1/2. I usually just give it to him in the middle of us all eating, after everyone has their drinks, ketchup all out. He does have a small tantrum if we don't stop in at the one inside wal-mart next to my nanns house lately, tho....
I have babysat for a just turned 3 and 2 yr olds and the mom bought for everyone, her kids asked for the toys right away so I gave it to them. They just sit the toys there till they were done eating, played, ate some more.

I don't really see the need in /making/ a kid eat McDs, lol.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
A lot of McD's have gravitated away from the "Dollar Menu," at least in this area. It's called a Value Menu, *IF* they have one at all (I believe it's at the discretion of the franchise owner) and most of the stuff is between 99 cents and $1.49. The small fries, for instance, I think are $1.19. It may still be a savings, depending on what you're there for.. but I am not one of the No-Happy-Meal crowd, so it's okay. We don't go there often anyway (I think I mentioned that -







!!!).

Huh -- I'll have to check next time we go! I usually just buy the Happy Meal, so that could well have changed since the last time I bought a Dollar Menu item. Sneaky!


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

I do it too, although I don't raelly care that much and if ds was going to have a fit over it I'd probably let him hold it. But he likes to use 1 chicken nugget as a spoon with which to eat 2 or 3 containers of dipping sauce, and then he proclaims that he's "all done" and wants to play, lol. So I try to get him to eat all his food before I release him/distract him with the toy because it's hard enough to get himt o eat anything other than honey mustard and fries.


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2009)

My husband would rather get H1N1, then take the kids to McDonalds.









Getting him to feed me Taco Bell







on my birthday is like pulling teeth!









But yes, I would absolutely let them have the toy right away. I mean, I would just hand them the bag/box. It's their thing, right? They can eat it, drink it, and play with it in any order they like IMO.







Honestly, I'd rather they play with the toy, and ignore the food, I think.














:


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

i have type one diabetes so if i get mcdonalds i get the cheeseburger happy meal Because i only eat kids size meals and im 30 but i admit i love the toys LOL


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

there was a mcdonalds across the street from my high school that had breakfast happy meals- sausage biscuit, hash brown and OJ for like $2 i think.... id get those when there was a toy i wanted, lol


----------



## spottiew (Jan 24, 2007)

the only reason we would be at any restaurant is cause we need to eat... and for us, toy/playarea first means eating suffers- and not eating doesn't do kiddo so well. so we TRY to convince him to eat before play, but it's hard. it prob. doesn't help that he doesn't love the food now that i think about it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
At that age.........the only time we went to MCD is when there was no other option and my kids needed food fast. They ussually were well past food and/or nap time and not functioning at the best level. Low blood sugar and tired kids makes a mom desprite. Eat the food - then the toy prevented a bigger melt down.

We had the rule every time.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I stalked some of the beani babies they had a couple months ago, for myself...







:

Lol.
Sadly, I have all the Kids Bob CDs they were giving out....BUT at least a couple were given to me from other parents that didn't want them/already had them.


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

I have no shame in stepping up to say that the only reason my kids get McD's a few times a year is because when *I* am drooling for a Big N Tasty and McD's french fries, nothing will stop the craving but to feed the demon.

We maintain very healthy lifestyles at home and life is just too darn short not to enjoy myself a good, greasy cheeseburger on occasion.

As for the toy? It's part of the fun. I figure if I want them to see fast food as an "occasional treat" instead of "a meal", then I am going to fully separate the experience. So you want the toy first? You want to stomp off and slide down the slide in the Playplace before finishing your McNuggets? Do it up, baby. Because you aren't getting this kind of freedom at my dinner table.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

i sometimes take my lo's to the mcdonalds at the train station when we go to my aunty lindas and i tell them to wait till we get there to play with there toys so they don't loose them.


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

When we go I usually set the toy aside until they're at least half done, simply because I really don't want to be there for 3 hours while they play instead of eat. I look at is as they're allowed to play with the toy in the car, they're NOT allowed to eat messy foods in the car, so food first (at least, half) then toy


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

for my kid (3) it depends on the day. She doesn't know the meals come with toys because we normally order off the 1$ menu and share fries and a drink. So normally she doesn't get a toy. If she gets a meal i normally do not give it to her in the beginning....then will bribe with it to get her to eat some of her meat


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I never withhold the toy. That's the first thing my kids open.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Nope, they eat their food sooner or later, even if they take it home and it's stored in the fridge. They usually take quick bites of their food while playing on the playland and really don't care less about the toy.


----------

